# White Markings



## PullingDad (Jan 28, 2016)

Our family is looking at getting our first GSD and I have a question. I'd like some opinions on whether this puppy looks purebred. I've seen a lot of puppy images but I don't think I've seen any with the white tips on the paws and white on the chest. I was told by the breeder that she is purebred and her father is AKC registered, the mother is purebred but not registered. This is not a big deal to us because we don't plan on showing or breeding her. The mother is on site and we will probably go and see her this weekend. The pup is only 6 weeks old so I'm wondering if GS puppies ever have these markings or do you think she is a mixed breed. I've attached an image of her that the breeder sent to me. Thanks for any help, this site has been great.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks pure-bred. Sometimes puppies have white toes which go away as they get older. A bit of white on the chest is normal, Sometimes the white chest area goes away, and sometimes it stays.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

My girl is purebred and has the white markings on chest and toes. Not uncommon.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about toes, but our pure bred female GSD has always had a white spot on her chest. This is not the best picture, hope you can see it at the base of her chest.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly and Russell both had white toes when they were very young. As they got older, the white disappeared.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

My Ivan has white toes on one foot, he is also purebred.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have working line GSD's. In my local breed club, it is mostly American Showlines. I do see more white present in the American showlines than the working lines. The AKC standard on color: Color
The German Shepherd Dog varies in color, and most colors are permissible. Strong rich 
colors are preferred. Pale, washed out colors and blues or livers are serious faults. A white dog must be disqualified.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks pure to me. White markings quite common on American line shepherds. Wait till 8 weeks to pick him up.


----------



## PullingDad (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback, it's been really helpful. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me so that to me is a bit of a red flag. So we decided to look elsewhere, but now I know more that what I did before so thanks to all of you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

PullingDad said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, it's been really helpful. The breeder hasn't gotten back to me so that to me is a bit of a red flag. So we decided to look elsewhere, but now I know more that what I did before so thanks to all of you.


not getting back to you in 4 days isn't cause for alarm. it's a LOT of work having a litter of puppies. plus most of them have full time jobs outside the home, kids, families and other things going on.


----------

